# Anyone try Greenlee 9.5in. Side Cutters ?



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

The description for these lineman/side cutter from Greenlee sounds very much like Klein's 9's.

good steel...
cuts hard wire...
induction hardened cutting edges...
handle grips look like they are good.

I just figure that Greenlee knows a thing or two about cutting (and crimping) tools, like SlugBusters and such that they probably know how to properly make H.D. pliers.

BP


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I bought a pair and like them a lot. The grip feels real nice although I have not cut any fish tapes yet!


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Now there's a fight...

Greenlee Lineman Pliers vs. Greenlee Fish Tape...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

They are just like most other greenlee tools good but not worth writing home about.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I have had a few guys at work use these pliers and they have a nice feel in the hand but to me Kleins are the only linemans to have. I like the 2000 series with the crimping die in the handle.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

I agree rk. I have Klein's 9" Journeyman Series 2000 with the tape-pulling slot, they do not have the crimping die. 
Oh well, in 30 years when I may need a new set (or sooner if I lose them) the crimper would be a benefit.

BP


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

BP_redbear said:


> I agree rk. I have Klein's 9" Journeyman Series 2000 with the tape-pulling slot, they do not have the crimping die.
> Oh well, in 30 years when I may need a new set (or sooner if I lose them) the crimper would be a benefit.
> 
> BP


I saw a new pair they have with both the die and the tape slot at Graybar on a counter display and they were only a couple dollars more than normal.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> I saw a new pair they have with both the die and the tape slot at Graybar on a counter display and they were only a couple dollars more than normal.


I had used the 2000 series Klein Journeymans with the crimp die since they were first available and liked them very much. Then about a year ago my sales rep gave me a set of Ideals to try. I have to say I like them better. Side by side the Ideals take less effort to cut #4 THHN. I don't know if it is a difference in the leverage/pivot point or what.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

I was just at Lowe's buying a hacksaw, so I went to the electrical hand tools area to see the Greenlee Lineman pliers. They look pretty heavy duty like Klein's. 
The grips did seem a little square-ish, like they would be kind of flat against the hand, and that the edges may give uncomfortable pressure points on heavy cutting/gripping. I like Klein's Journeyman Series grips on mine. Wiha are good also.

Oh, of course I looked at the back of the package. 
Greenlee lineman : Taiwan.
Klein: USA (on the front of the package) ... I wonder why Greenlee wouldn't put Taiwan on the front of the package...:whistling2:
Greenlee diagonals: Taiwan
Greenlee cable cutters: Japan

I do feel good about buying Klein because the majority of their hand tools are made in USA. (I was disappointed after I bought my new wallboard jab saw (Klein) and saw that it said Made in Taiwan on the back of the package). ...Funny, same with my new hacksaw from Nicholson/Cooper tool Group. Oh well, what do you do ?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

amptech said:


> I had used the 2000 series Klein Journeymans with the crimp die since they were first available and liked them very much. Then about a year ago my sales rep gave me a set of Ideals to try. I have to say I like them better. Side by side the Ideals take less effort to cut #4 THHN. I don't know if it is a difference in the leverage/pivot point or what.


I would say that all depends on the size of your hand and personal comfort. I have huge hands and I like the feel of Kleins. I wear gloves most of the time for install work and the bigger the handles the better for me. When I have an apprentice or other JW on the job with different hand tools I always take a look and see how they feel and if they have any advantage over what I am using. I am a Klein guy, but not to the point of only buying for brand, it has to work and make my day easier.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

RK, I too am a large person(6'4" x 260#)and have large hands. The Ideals look to be the same physical size, they just seem to pivot a little differently.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Purchased a pair of the Greenlee side cutters and the first day the handle grip came off. Returned them for a new pair, I like them.


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> I have had a few guys at work use these pliers and they have a nice feel in the hand but to me Kleins are the only linemans to have. I like the 2000 series with the crimping die in the handle.


Thats been my favorite plier for quite a while as well. Athough I'm interested in Ideal's Laseredge linsemans pliers.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I tried a pair of Channelock diagonal pliers.Put them in the reserve tool bin,awkward to use,ergonometric wrong.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

bobelectric said:


> I tried a pair of Channelock diagonal pliers.Put them in the reserve tool bin,awkward to use,ergonometric wrong.


The new guy that was with me today had the whole set of channelock tools, I asked him why everything he had was color coordinated, he said his wife bought him all new tools for his birthday. Every tool he had is blue handled. Between that and the Dead On saddle bags tool belt, I asked if he was one of those metro sexuals. He didn't talk to me for the rest of the day.


----------



## 5volts (Jan 11, 2008)

> he said his wife bought him all new tools for his birthday. Every tool he had is blue handled


If they were given as a gift, use them why not? Its not like he planned it, I would give him a pass for that. If you are an apprentice you wouldn't want to show up with all new cherry tools to a new job.




> I asked if he was one of those metro sexuals


I think anybody who only uses only Klein Tools *because they think they are the only tools of quality* happens to be a metro as well. I think those curved ergonomic wire strippers are metro-ish. Those klein canvas bags that look like purses, Metro. Klein 10 in 1 metro. Use the tools that feel right, in the end everyones oppinion will be different. The tool does not make the Electrician

Klein is quality, so is ideal, so is channelock, and so is greenlee.

Stanley cushion grip scew drivers are just as good as klein.

GB is crap. 

In my oppinion this model of Ideal linesmans are the best.

Side-Cutting Pliers, NE Type High-Leverage with Fish Tape Puller, 9 Inch Length Catalog # 35-012


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

p_logix said:


> If they were given as a gift, use them why not? Its not like he planned it, I would give him a pass for that. If you are an apprentice you wouldn't want to show up with all new cherry tools to a new job.
> 
> He was a JW, not an apprentice, he's just new to our company.
> 
> ...


 
I have since seen that this guy is a total metro. He comes in matching outfits like he's going to play a sport daily. Blue is his favorite trim color, he wears it exclusively. Every handtool he has looks like it came out of the wrapper a few minutes ago, cherry is an understatement. He uses handcleaning towels to clean his tool pouches before he puts them in his trunk. He has spray painted plastic milk crates (sky blue) in his car trunk to carry his tool belt and tools. He's unique.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

p_logix said:


> Klein 10 in 1 metro.


Thats why I use the 11 in 1 :laughing:


----------

